

The plot of a formula is the formula itself - naryad
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_s5RFgd59ao

======
ccvannorman
This is one of the most fascinating things I have seen about math in a while!
Exactly the sort of interaction we hope to encode into Mathbreakers (which is
roughly Wolfram Alpha meets MineCraft).

